# Sonax BSD £7 & others!



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Sonax BSD £6.65 delivered!*

Just spotted this on ECP. Great price! Free post too.

Couple of other bits cheap on there as well.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/car-detailing

EDIT: see below for even cheaper with code


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Use code 'EXTRA5' and its £6.65 delivered


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bargain! Thought mine was cheap at 8.99


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Me too, hard lots of good stuff about it so got some more and their the dressing


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

great find thanks for for posting


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a big fan of bsd
At that price with the code it's a steal!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great find just snapped some up!


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

unfortunately only a steal for 'locals' , delivery abroad (here to Norway) costs a terrifying £35.95


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anybody compared this to Zaino Z8 ? Or Z6?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Go through TopCashBack for another 7% cashback :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Never tried it but heard good things about it - bought 2 so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just had email from euro car parts, dont think you going to get them: 

- Unfortunately the part(s) you ordered 54999++++ is/are a non-stock item(s) and we are currently checking price and availability with our special orders team. We shall update you accordingly with any further information. If we do not get back to you within 24 hr please get back to us for an update.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I've had that email. Probably realised they've not prices it correctly.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Same here. Aload of BS if you ask me - if they put a price on it they should honour it - its only because they've received a lot of orders that they start back peddling!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I was just going to add the same reply from them but others have received it first.....I bet it's been wrongly priced up.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Just flipping ordered some


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Got the same email too. In the past ecp once took a week to tell me I wasn't going to get something I orderd. Ridiculous


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I got tempted by the prices so ordered 

Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner full effect 500ml
Sonax Glass Cleaner 500ml
Sonax Car Shampoo Concentrate Red Summer 1L 
Sonax Lemon Gloss Finish Dash Cleaner 400ml
Sonax Non-Acidic Wheel Cleaner 500ml


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

daydotz said:


> I got tempted by the prices so ordered
> 
> Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner full effect 500ml
> Sonax Glass Cleaner 500ml
> ...


Red Summer shampoo is good stuff


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

steview said:


> Has anybody compared this to Zaino Z8 ? Or Z6?


Yeah

Both zaino are easier to use and look better but bsd beads/sheets better


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

After all the confirmation emails I got another askng me to contact them as they were in stocked items. Quick call and I'm told no stock for 3 months. 

I'm still waiting to see if my partial refund has gone through


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had the email saying they needed to check the price/stock - but ive had no further emails :S


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I received an email saying to contact them to ammend my order as they had no stock - just replied saying to refund my paypal payment, see how long that takes


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I've had email canceling the shampoo & full affect wheel cleaner they have taken a PayPal payment for the rest of my order


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Darn was getting excited about this

Is this a sealant spray wax, quick detailer


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

I had email to say they cancelled my order and going to refund the payment.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have sent them 2 emails asking for an update and no reply so far
Update.....just phoned them and they say the part is on a lead time of 10-12 days which is when they will receive it and then it will be posted out to me the next day
Dave


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

camerashy said:


> I have sent them 2 emails asking for an update and no reply so far
> Update.....just phoned them and they say the part is on a lead time of 10-12 days which is when they will receive it and then it will be posted out to me the next day
> Dave


They just confirmed the same for me as well  I don't mind waiting a bit at that price!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Raimon said:


> I had email to say they cancelled my order and going to refund the payment.


Same here. I reckon they realised they were going to lose money.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Pignut71 said:


> Same here. I reckon they realised they were going to lose money.


Bit strange how everyones getting different responses  Was it just the BSD you ordered mate?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Yeah
> 
> Both zaino are easier to use and look better but bsd beads/sheets better


Also find it more grabby and not a "as quick" qd.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered megs buckets and a few other megs bits
Sonax BSD, full effect wheel cleaner and screen wash

Claimed a 3 month wait for sonax products.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just received my refund...will never buy from them again.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

My order has been dispatched


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Just received my refund...will never buy from them again.


Bit extreme isn't it? 
:wall:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't blame him. Ecp have messed me around before. I still havnt received any further info on my order just an email a few days ago saying we might or might not fulfil the order and I may have to chase them up. Just not up to standard imo!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Bit extreme isn't it?
> :wall:


Not really, happy to buy from traders on the Forum


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just phoned up with regards to my order.

As previously mentioned here, the chap on the phone said they will be receiving a bulk order of these in 2-3 weeks - once in stock they will be dispatched next day.

I bought 2 of these so for £13.35 I think it was I'm more than happy to wait


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I received my order minus the full effect & shampoo is it worth another order for those & the extreme glass cleaner


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Completely forgot I ordered on back of these

Not had despatch or saying not getting in

For the price of two I'm happy to wait


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

My paypal payment is still pending - no refund yet


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

robby71 said:


> My paypal payment is still pending - no refund yet


Mine too. PENDING


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

They showing 5-7 day wait for things has anyone ordered anything other the BSD ?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Still no refund here too, telling me i have to wait til Tuesday "when the cashier comes back" absolute mickey mouse company.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I just rang ECP and the stock will apparently be available on 2nd of June and will be dispatched then. I'll not hold my breath....
Cooks


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I removed all the sonax products from my order as I didn't like the sound of the 3 month re stock so paid for express delivery on the remaining parts. That was Monday morning. 

Still waiting..


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If anyone is desperate for BSD I've jus listed one plus xtreme protect and shine on eBay


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I removed all the sonax products from my order as I didn't like the sound of the 3 month re stock so paid for express delivery on the remaining parts. That was Monday morning.
> 
> Still waiting..


ask for a refund on the express postage


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Chicane said:


> Still no refund here too, telling me i have to wait til Tuesday "when the cashier comes back" absolute mickey mouse company.


Yep - got same email reply when i asked why the refund hadn't been made


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

A little update for you all.

Just had an email saying my order has been dispatched 

Not to long of a wait really for the price I guess


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Me too! Happy days


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Ordered on 25/5/15 despatched yesterday

Delivered! Now I just need the [email protected] rain to stop


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

BSD now increased to £10.49


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL......just had a phone call from ECP after giving them a bad review when I received a request to submit a review yesterday.
They said they would let me have the BSD at the offer price when it came into stock if I paid now with a PayPal request, I said that I had been on their site this morning and the price had increased to the above,then she checked, said it had come into stock and as a gesture of good will would send it out for delivery tomorrow FOC
I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Still cheap at £10 tbh


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine have just arrived, didn't realise they were 750ml bottles! Absolute steal


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got my 2 bottles of BSD delivered today, 2 x 750ml bottles delivered for £13.30, delighted


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

mine just turned up, after they cancelled my first order i went back on and ordered another one. didnt think i would get it but dont really need it anyway as still have some but thought it would be rude not too buy it at that price


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I've just emailed them, after checking the website, they've got both my producst in now. I Bet they won't honour the original prices, so told them I was happy to cancel.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine were sat at home waiting for me  Bottle are bigger than I imagined. Absolute bargain and can't wait to try then at the weekend!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Still not received my BSD, ordered a few weeks ago and received an email saying they were having stock problems!!
Not impressed!


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

My BSD arrived today


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

gatman said:


> Still not received my BSD, ordered a few weeks ago and received an email saying they were having stock problems!!
> Not impressed!


Chillax man - for the price its worth the wait


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

gatman said:


> Still not received my BSD, ordered a few weeks ago and received an email saying they were having stock problems!!
> Not impressed!


Might be worth giving them a phone call mate?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The cheeky sods. They'll be getting a phone call tomorrow requesting they deliver the remaining sonax parts of my order they claimed wouldn't be stocked for 3 months

They still haven't come back to me about my complaint of taking over a week to deliver when I chose super saver 48 hour delivery


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

No problems at all ordering the quick detailer and it was a bargain was delivered by UPS within 2 days.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ups didn't receive notice of delivery till a week after I placed the order, then received and got it delivered within 2 days. Can't fault UPS. ECP on the other hand...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I ordered 5 bottles arrived today, keep me going a good while. Had the usual emails about no stock but arrived after couple of weeks. Worth the wait.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Emailed them and they said they'll honour the order/price, just may take 15 days. I'll hang on.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My two bottles have just arrived!! Result. 
Cooks


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Ordered a couple a couple of weeks ago too
Nothing yet and happy to hang on

Are you guys waxing, sealing at all before or after?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

p1tse said:


> Ordered a couple a couple of weeks ago too
> Nothing yet and happy to hang on
> 
> Are you guys waxing, sealing at all before or after?


Use as a standalone or top up, good either way


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mixing mine 50/50 with CG Hybrid v7 and used as a QD between waxing.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Mixing mine 50/50 with CG Hybrid v7 and used as a QD between waxing.


All my other QD's and top ups have been left on the shelf since using V7/BSD mixed 50/50. Great product


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> All my other QD's and top ups have been left on the shelf since using V7/BSD mixed 50/50. Great product


That's an intresting combo, how does it benefit using it mixed as opposed to either one by its self?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

JonD said:


> That's an intresting combo, how does it benefit using it mixed as opposed to either one by its self?


Some find BSD grabby and the V07 to lessen that effect. Not had that problem myself, both are great products in their own right. If you search there's a thread I think with people mixing these types of products.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Never knew folk mixed it!

I've used BSD today for the first time I do agree it is more grabby than other QDs. Still a nice product though, doesn't smear like other QDs.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Never knew folk mixed it!
> 
> I've used BSD today for the first time I do agree it is more grabby than other QDs. Still a nice product though, doesn't smear like other QDs.


Now add some CG Hybrid v7 and be amazed


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

V7 just melts into the paint. Once spread round it almost doesn't need to be buffed off. It's very slick and smooth to apply, and adds soo much gloss. I don't feel that BSD offers any of this in comparison. But V7 has average at best water behaviour

Mixing the two you get the application from V7 with the performance of BSD without it's downfalls. 

I've tried BSD mixed with C2/ reload/ demon shine and non have come close to the V7 combo


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

If I had some v7 I would try it lol

Who the hell was the first person to try & mix the two!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

So they cancel my order because they werent getting stock for a while, keep my money for 10 days, now it's all of a sudden in stock at nearly 11 quid. Cheeky pricks, it was in stock all along, they just ballsed up with the price and tried to back out. 

Effing A-HOLES!!!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

How do you know if they've cancelled your order? Did they bother telling you? All I've had from them was an email after I ordered which wasn't very informative at all. Useless. Will have to chase them up. It should be them chasing me


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

My paypal transaction is still on hold. Still pending on Paypal since 19/5/2015


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Chicane said:


> So they cancel my order because they werent getting stock for a while, keep my money for 10 days, now it's all of a sudden in stock at nearly 11 quid. Cheeky pricks, it was in stock all along, they just ballsed up with the price and tried to back out.
> 
> Effing A-HOLES!!!


Yeah just checked In-Stock at £10.49


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

turbosnoop said:


> How do you know if they've cancelled your order? Did they bother telling you? All I've had from them was an email after I ordered which wasn't very informative at all. Useless. Will have to chase them up. It should be them chasing me


Cancellation email mate. Yet some others didn't get cancelled and waited until goods came into stock. How does that work then!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

They weren't doing anything with my order till I chased them. Now it's out for delivery tomorrow, still at the cheap price.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble I spoke to them again & got a excuse my parcel has been lost although I'm not convinced it's even been posted(it's still unknown in my account)


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

No update for me 
Think i ordered on 19th may?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> V7 just melts into the paint. Once spread round it almost doesn't need to be buffed off. It's very slick and smooth to apply, and adds soo much gloss. I don't feel that BSD offers any of this in comparison. But V7 has average at best water behaviour
> 
> Mixing the two you get the application from V7 with the performance of BSD without it's downfalls.
> 
> I've tried BSD mixed with C2/ reload/ demon shine and non have come close to the V7 combo


Just took delivery of some v7 today so will try the mix at the weekend


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone got their delivered.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm still waiting, all I've received is the email saying they will be in touch as there is a stock shortage - nothing since. 

On a plus note, I've just been given a bottle of Megs endurance, Megs waterless wash & wax and a megs towel and applicator from my boss who was given them & is not into cleaning his car!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

My order was cancelled shortly after i placed the order. And no refund as is still pending.
I just rang them up. They said my order is cancelled as they they not have any instock at the time, and can take 4-5 days for payment to be reversed. I said is in-stock now can you reprocess the order, they basically said no. I have to do it through website again.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I've not contacted them since order date of 18th may
With last email from them
The ordered item(s) are not in stock and we are currently contacting our suppliers on availability . 
Please note If no-one from the special orders department has contacted you within the next 24 hours
please contact us on 02034740500 and we will check for you and provide you with a approx delivery date.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

All I did was phone up - quote my order number - nice bloke said we will get it in, their will just be a slight delay - even upgraded me to next day delivery 

Being polite works wonders sometimes


----------



## hm89 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi guys my stuff got delivered today. Took around 2 weeks in total to process. I ordered BSD, tyre gloss spray, nano rim coating, plastic restorer and protect npt. £35 all in!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

I'll give them a call


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

p1tse said:


> I've not contacted them since order date of 18th may
> With last email from them
> The ordered item(s) are not in stock and we are currently contacting our suppliers on availability .
> Please note If no-one from the special orders department has contacted you within the next 24 hours
> please contact us on 02034740500 and we will check for you and provide you with a approx delivery date.


Ditto. Let me know what they say please


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Just gave them a call
Said they've just had stock and should be with me early next week

Happy to wait for it as in no rush and was at a good price 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't understand why some people got cancelled straight away, and some wait for delivery date.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

My full affect wheel cleaner finally arrived hopefully its been worth the wait 😂


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Money has just gone out of my PayPal account

So assume the order is being processed in the background now


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Ordered 18th may
Rang them 4th june I think and they got it processed 
Arrived today


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I ordered some BSD, it got cancelled then for some reason I got asked to give feedback, gave them a bad review then received a phone call from them and they offered me one FOC


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Just tried it

Unsure of how it will perform in the elements
But usage is easy spray on and off on a white car with little streaks

Will try on wife black car


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

p1tse said:


> Just tried it
> 
> Unsure of how it will perform in the elements
> But usage is easy spray on and off on a white car with little streaks
> ...


Oh it will perform!

The beading & sheeting this product gives is mental! I'm really impressed with it so far & it does leave a lovely glossy finish.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

How does it perform versus more expensive gtechniq c2v3?

I've got a small trial 100ml for the
Same price i got one of these larger sonax


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

p1tse said:


> How does it perform versus more expensive gtechniq c2v3?
> 
> I've got a small trial 100ml for the
> Same price i got one of these larger sonax


The last time I used any Gtechniq products was years ago so if im honest I cant actually remember!

I washed the car last weekend though albeit it had not done many miles, but the water behaviour knocked me back straight away!

Check out my instagram (Sargentsiri) I put a picture of the finish on there.

Just kicking myself now as I wish I'd ordered 6 bottles not 2!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

A quick heads up that this is back down to £7 a bottle 

Be quick everyone!


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

:thumb:


davies20 said:


> A quick heads up that this is back down to £7 a bottle
> 
> Be quick everyone!


Thank you for the headsup!!!

Also ....... use code extra10 for 10% off too!! £6.29 a bottle!!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just ordered a second bottle and then my first order finally completed too!

I then asked on the 'Live Chat' and they said it's because there was a high demand with orders, they had a bulk delivery and can now issue both orders.. hmm..

Looking forward to getting it anway!


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

I cancelled my first order and re-ordered the same items, saved myself an extra £4 with the 10% discount instead of the previous 5% :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry forgot to mention the EXTRA10 CODE. 

Sorry lads! 4 bottles ordered for me!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Just ordered some full effect wheel cleaner, P&S and trim gel:thumb:bargain and 10% off


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Just ordered another 2 bottles of Sonax BSD


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Also ordered another two bottles  Such a fantastic product and an absolute steal at that price!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

4 bottles arrived today for me!

Such a cracking product & made even better at that price!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ordered a bottle, 1st time I'm going to use it, want to see what all the hype is about!
Any tips on using it?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ordered a bottle, 1st time I'm going to use it, want to see what all the hype is about!
> Any tips on using it?


School boy error! You'll regret not buying more lol

Just spray & wipe buddy, easy as that


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> School boy error! You'll regret not buying more lol
> 
> Just spray & wipe buddy, easy as that


Cheers mate, haha yeah I thought that might be the case, but he missus has caught wind of the amount of products I've been buying lately, so have to keep future purchases out of sight!

Plus I've now got 4 half open QDs to get through!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My order shows as out for delivery today, only took 2 days under a month!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Cheers mate, haha yeah I thought that might be the case, but he missus has caught wind of the amount of products I've been buying lately, so have to keep future purchases out of sight!
> 
> Plus I've now got 4 half open QDs to get through!


Haha I ordered 2 to start with, realised it was amazing so used fathers day as an excuse to buy 4 more bottles lol


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

davies20 said:


> Haha I ordered 2 to start with, realised it was amazing so used fathers day as an excuse to buy 4 more bottles lol


Jeesus, 6 bottles! Haha, that should last you ages!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Jeesus, 6 bottles! Haha, that should last you ages!


Well I'm already half way through a bottle in only 2 weeks so I'm unsure!

Might give my dad a bottle too for the old fathers day


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just ordered 4 bottles. Was thinking of giving one to my dad but will see how good it is first, might have to keep them all for myself if they're as good as people say.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

ashers16 said:


> Just ordered 4 bottles. Was thinking of giving one to my dad but will see how good it is first, might have to keep them all for myself if they're as good as people say.


Keep them, mwuhahaha!

I used for the first time over the weekend and found it much better than my AF QD, sorry AF :buffer:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for the heads up, ordered 3 bottles plus some black nitrile gloves, let's see if they honour the order this time...


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine arrived today. Nice quick service ordered yesterday arrived today. Going to try and test it out later on.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine have also arrived :thumb: No messing about this time, very quick service!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Status of mine is still unknown.....


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My status was unknown, just use the live chat thing and they'll update you.

Mine was 'Unknown' yesterday and I had both items delivered mid afternoon


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> My status was unknown, just use the live chat thing and they'll update you.
> 
> Mine was 'Unknown' yesterday and I had both items delivered mid afternoon


Just as I'm on the live chat, I get a call from the storeman saying its delivered, so a very fast delivery! 
Can't wait to try it out this weekend!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Ordered yesterday. Arrived today. Amazing service!!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Are you guys using the free delivery or paying?


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

Free delivery. Still gotta try mine yet, hopefully get a chance tomorrow


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Free delivery too


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

That's great, I used free delivery for my order.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ordered a few days ago and arrived this morning free delivery with the 10% discount as well


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just orderd some, dont think i will be disappointed by looks of reviews on here. Cheers good find


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Recived mine today on free delivery, ordered it saturday..shame it doesnt still come in the gray bottles.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Received my order today  ordered 2 bottles


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Am i the only one who doesn't get on with this stuff, much prefer bouncers done and dusted.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

bigalc said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't get on with this stuff, much prefer bouncers done and dusted.


yep..:lol:

I decant mine into a bottle with a finer misting spray head, thus making more easier to spread and buff off. I find the standard bottle dumps too much onto the panel in one spray...:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I used the little bit I salvaged on my daily hack. Was a doddle to use. Must've been good as the girl who bought my car commented on how clean it was. Sadly I never got to see any water behaviour as it never rained.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bigalc said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't get on with this stuff, much prefer bouncers done and dusted.


You're comparing completely different products tbf

Bsd can be a bit grabby when over applied or applied to rough paintwork but it's one of the better spray sealants out there, it's not an out and out qd


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I ordered yesterday and it said that it is on a long lead time and they just cancelled my order. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine got delivered yesterday, well happy. Taken me months to get 3/4 down my other bottle so this should keep me going a while


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Adrian Convery said:


> I ordered yesterday and it said that it is on a long lead time and they just cancelled my order. Did anyone else get this?


I tried to order another 2 today. Just got email saying to call them.

Gave them a call and order now cancelled.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I managed to get 3, delivered yesterday. Hopefully as good as they say it is!


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I'm a sucker for punishment I've just order the nano glass cleaner


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I take it when you are ordering it still says product in stock, and then they are emailing you later to cancel the order because they have no stock ?


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

nicks16v said:


> I take it when you are ordering it still says product in stock, and then they are emailing you later to cancel the order because they have no stock ?


The email asked me to call them, I responded that I'm happy to wait ;-)
They have my mobile number!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Still not got my money released from my first order, still saying pending even though the paypal authorisation date has expired.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

My glass cleaner arrived today I was expecting to have to chase them & wait a week


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Used my BSD & CG Hybrid V7 mix today, so easy to use shouldn't belong before it rains to see the beading.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I ordered 2 bottles of BSD on the 16th, they arrived today so just over a week in total.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ordered a bottle, 1st time I'm going to use it, want to see what all the hype is about!
> Any tips on using it?


Mix it 50:50 with chem guys v07 you'll love it :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

EXTRA15 for 15% off!:doublesho Hurry must end soon  on the home page

http://www.eurocarparts.com/car-cleaning-accessories


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Paul04 said:


> EXTRA15 for 15% off!:doublesho Hurry must end soon  on the home page
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/car-cleaning-accessories


sonax aside, they've done their usual trick of inflating the prices then putting on these 'mega' sales and discount codes.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Chicane said:


> sonax aside, they've done their usual trick of inflating the prices then putting on these 'mega' sales and discount codes.


That's how sales work dude. Nothing new there.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

BSD out of stock again


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

bigalc said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't get on with this stuff, much prefer bouncers done and dusted.


I don't really rate it to be honest.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for this! Out of stock but just ordered it as I am in no rush for it...love this stuff.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bigalc said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't get on with this stuff, much prefer bouncers done and dusted.


tried it tonight for the first time after the hype and I dont like it, I usually use Victoria Wax QD and the smooth finish is second to none compared to the Sonax.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

On it's own I wasn't a huge fan, thought others were nice to use. Guess it depends if what you're after from a QD is extreme beading. 

Mix it with a slick smooth QD of your choice 50:50 and it turns your favourite QD into an extreme beading slick glossy QD. BSD and chemical guys V7 is currently my favourite. Will try mixing it shorlty with meguiars ultimate quick detailer and ultimate quick wax


----------



## phillgfc (Apr 25, 2015)

Out of stock


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Back in stock plus Extra5 code, Holiday6 for orders 9.99 or over. :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

As mixing it appears to be popular has anyone tried it with Zaino ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

dholdi said:


> As mixing it appears to be popular has anyone tried it with Zaino ?


Z8 is a bit too expensive for me so I will not be trying to mix it with anything, happy on the finish it provides on its own


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Z8 is a bit too expensive for me so I will not be trying to mix it with anything, happy on the finish it provides on its own


Stop buying so much other stuff and buy some, lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Andy, may have phrased it wrongly, I have some Z6 and Z8 but will not be mixing it with anything, happy with the individual finishes......lol


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

BSD at EuroCarParts with "BOX-SALE" promo code 5.94. Free delivery.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

wojtek_pl said:


> BSD at EuroCarParts with "BOX-SALE" promo code 5.94. Free delivery.


Given it a go at that :thumb:. I see there are mixed views but I will see how it goes.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

daydotz said:


> I'm a sucker for punishment I've just order the nano glass cleaner


You won't be disappointed it's awesome stuff, if it's on sale stock up guys.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Did anyone else notice this just below the picture of the Sonax BSD on the ECP site :

"If there is a Brand shown in the picture above
in some cases this may differ from the Brand supplied."

wtf!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ShiningWit said:


> Did anyone else notice this just below the picture of the Sonax BSD on the ECP site :
> 
> "If there is a Brand shown in the picture above
> in some cases this may differ from the Brand supplied."
> ...


I ordered Sonax BSD and got Sonax BSD!!! It would have been sent back if I didnt get what I ordered!!!:thumb:


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Says that on most of their products, don't think it applies to stuff like that. More for unbranded items that have a specific picture for representation


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Two bottles in the collection. Thanks to my good mate Dave. Awesome stuff.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

does it work on glass and mirrors too?

12% off code; Vcode
or spend over £10 for a usb charger power bank code: freegift

£6.15


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Massive fan but not a fan of it on glass much prefer a dedicated product which will last much longer


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

i have the nano pro glass cleaner, was thinking to save time and extra microfibers lol
just do the lot in bsd


----------

